# Uh oh, looks like Marijuana Passion is being picketed!!!



## SmokinMom (Oct 26, 2006)

http://www.netdisaster.com/go.php?mode=manif&url=http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/index.php


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 26, 2006)

I saw a BiffDoggie and a Mutt sign!!!  :O


----------



## Bojok (Oct 26, 2006)

Thats too cool.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 26, 2006)

3 Bro Grunt signs!!!!


LOL.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 26, 2006)

**** is that? Damn we get 3 signs we must be special. I bet i know who is behind it. Where did you get that SmokinMom? *


----------



## blondewannabe33 (Oct 26, 2006)

that is just too cool!!!!!


----------



## Sin inc (Oct 26, 2006)

i was to cool more more oh did i say more


----------



## skunk (Oct 26, 2006)

thats cool you gotta keep watchin it for awhile i saw my name too. smokinmom did you do all that work yourself? nice job.


----------



## skunk (Oct 26, 2006)

who is smokinmo lol.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 26, 2006)

Here's another:  What the heck is going on here??????

http://www.netdisaster.com/go.php?mode=sucker&url=http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/index.php


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 26, 2006)

skunk said:
			
		

> who is smokinmo lol.


 
No way.  Someone is actually picketing me???  Oh the nerve!!!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 26, 2006)

I wish I could take credit.    There's a lot of fun ones at netdisaster.com


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 26, 2006)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I wish I could take credit.  There's a lot of fun ones at netdisaster.com


*OK. What i don't understand is who and why are they doing this. What is the purpose? What is netdisaster.com? What does their site do? *


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 26, 2006)

It's just for fun, it doesn't cause any harm to MP at all.  No worries.


----------



## Rinse Out (WÃ³Ã¡h) (Oct 26, 2006)

lol TBG tripped out then.


----------



## MJ20 (Oct 26, 2006)

Grunt said:
			
		

> What does their site do?



x2


----------



## rockydog (Oct 26, 2006)

That is really cool though, whatever it is doing it.


----------



## skunk (Oct 26, 2006)

who put our info in the then.


----------



## Tanirbask (Oct 26, 2006)

I got my own poster! lol


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 26, 2006)

It's just a program.  You enter any site, pick which one ya like and viola!  

I even did one for my local newspaper online.  

Relax, it really is a joke.  Nothing is going to happen I swear!!


----------



## 420smoker (Oct 26, 2006)

lol. i saw my name on there. let's hope not smoking mom


----------



## skunk (Oct 27, 2006)

hers is smokinmo.


----------



## shadoed (Oct 27, 2006)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Here's another: What the heck is going on here??????
> 
> http://www.netdisaster.com/go.php?mode=sucker&url=http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/index.php


 
Aaah, it's the giant *Weed-O-Vac*!

That's way too funny!


----------



## dontknowmuch (Nov 22, 2006)

LOL How appropriate is this one 

http://www.netdisaster.com/go.php?mode=flowers&url=http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/index.php


----------



## laylow6988 (Nov 22, 2006)

That is funny... I was thinking... ok, their protesting the site... I godsta go! It was nice talking to you guys lol. Whew.


----------



## berserker (Aug 10, 2007)

I even seen that I was being picketed.That there is to funny mom....Thanks for the laugh:rofl:


----------



## Geter-D1 (Aug 10, 2007)

mom that is the coolest , i laughed  till it hurt , ill have to book mark that site , for my collection of funnies great job .....nothing better than a good laugh in the morning starts the day off right  :yay:


----------



## rasta (Aug 10, 2007)

i saw a RASTA sign go by ,,,thanks mom ,,,,,p,l,r


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 10, 2007)

Wow, thanks for bumping this cool old post.    I just saw The Riz and DL walk by.  What good lookin dudes.


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 10, 2007)

i know that was pretty tight, i even seen my name up there, lol too funny


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Aug 10, 2007)

that is pretty cool if u watch it for awhile everyone's name is in there lol


----------



## Old Toby (Aug 10, 2007)

Great work Mom! Yay I saw my name i feel all special and all!:hubba:


----------



## DLtoker (Aug 10, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Wow, thanks for bumping this cool old post.    I just saw The Riz and DL walk by.  What good lookin dudes.




Hahah.  Momma, you're such a nice girl.

That was really fun to watch...  Made my mind tick about all of this different random threads all at once!


----------



## Dewayne (Aug 10, 2007)

Ohhh i see Dewayne that's awesome!!! 

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Aug 10, 2007)

thats awesome..
I finally got my 5 seconds of fame.

btw:  do not watch when high.. youll zone out tring to catch everything


----------



## Flyinghigh (Aug 10, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> http://www.netdisaster.com/go.php?mode=manif&url=http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/index.php


 
LMAO  
That was Kool I couldn't stop laughen over that..


----------



## Flyinghigh (Aug 10, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Here's another: What the heck is going on here??????
> 
> http://www.netdisaster.com/go.php?mode=sucker&url=http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/index.php


 
Another kool one!


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 10, 2007)

LOL at the big sign that only says Brownies.


Hehehhehe.


----------



## metalchick832 (Aug 11, 2007)

I saw Kindbud, Kingkahuna, and me... then a bunch of signs with post names on them and such.  LOL... That's way wierd!!!

~Metalchick


----------



## Kupunakane (Aug 11, 2007)

You caught me zoning Mom, 
  I saw that and was thinking time to scoot. LOL, Then I figuered it out. Real sweet, your a class act kiddo.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 22, 2007)

Glad y'all like it.


----------



## Lady Green (Sep 7, 2007)

Check out the clean, no-nonsense source code!


----------



## trichnut (Sep 7, 2007)

dude I saw them picketing me more than once and my Raspberry.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 14, 2008)

It still works


----------



## WannaGetHigh (Nov 14, 2008)

That was freaking cool


----------



## Neo drives a geo (Nov 14, 2008)

Ya'll gettin in the habit of reviving old threads today?


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Nov 14, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> **** is that? Damn we get 3 signs we must be special. I bet i know who is behind it. Where did you get that SmokinMom? *


 
So who's behind it TBG


----------



## GeezerBudd (Nov 14, 2008)

I had fun with the cream pies-lol
Thanks Mom

Gb


----------

